# Help with Tiger ID?



## Ozark Flyer (Nov 20, 2010)

I purchased this Tiger about 6 months ago.  I believed that the older hockey stick style chain guard and "Roaring Tiger" logo dated it to 54.  I also thought the frame stamping N56276 supported this.  Recent discussions I have read are causing me to doubt my analysis and may support the bike being a 1956 model.  I would appreciate an expert opinion.

After many hours of poslishing off the layer of rust that covered the entire bike, I have developed an attachment to this particular machine and have no plans to sell...but it would be nice to know what year model it actually is.  

Please don't beat me up over the shifter cable.  I converted it from a single speed to a manual two speed and have not found the correct clamps.  I had to rig up something so I could ride it before the summer was over.  Thanks


----------



## greenephantom (Nov 20, 2010)

Your serial number could either be a late '54 serial number (Tiger was introduced in '55, began production in late '54 for the '55 model year.) or a '56.  The chainguard decal you have was used '55 - '58.  Threre might have been differences in the seat from the '55 to '56 model year, but I'm not sure about that. 
Cheers, Geoff


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Nov 20, 2010)

It's a 54-5 style Mesinger seat, sometime in late 55 they went to the touring style seat used on Travelers and other lightweights, it has an unusual stitched cover. During 56, they used a few different two tone seats, from what I've seen. 57 and later have the studded two tone mesinger seat, gaining the famous "S" for 1959.


----------



## Geeeyejo (Nov 21, 2010)

Here are pics of my 55 Tiger.  I believe that yours should have bow pedals (BTW mine are repops in these pics - hence the pedal reflectors and subsequently have been replaced with the cleaned up originals) and possibly your seat is a replacement - I vote 56 on yours


----------



## phantom (Nov 21, 2010)

I think your Tiger is a 56....Oddly enough all 55's came only as a three speed.....


----------



## Ozark Flyer (Nov 21, 2010)

Thanks for your help gentlemen.  If the seat was replaced, it was done so long ago.  It was rusted to the same degree as the rest of the bike along with the handlebars which are more of a longhorn style rather than the touring style in Geeeyejo's pics (also puzzling).  One other notable point; the original rear hub is a New Departure disc brake and the front hub is the older style Schwinn script which I believe were left over parts used on the heavyweights.  Again, it lead me to believe it was a transition model year from the heavy to the middleweights.  I thought all the 56 single speed models had Bendix hubs?  To Phantom's point, all the 55's I've seen were 3 speeds.  Perhaps I just think about it too much.

BYW Geeeyejo, beautiful bike! Got to get the whitewalls.


----------



## Geeeyejo (Nov 21, 2010)

Thanks! - the Tigers and Corvettes were the two higher optioned models hence most if not all had three speeds - the American was the entry level bike of the middleweight line up  and most that I have seen have had the single speed hubs. your Tiger is in real nice original paint and condition - good luck with her - great riding bikes and even better with the two speed!


----------



## Ozark Flyer (Nov 21, 2010)

At first I thought the hills were just steeper than I remembered as a kid.  Then it occured to me that I was pulling twice the weight with half the muscle I once had.  The two speed was a must have option.  I did find a 56 model girls bike with a two speed that helped justify my decision.  I think it's a novel option regardless.  I did keep the original New Departure hub and rim assembly intact in case I wanted to put it back to original condition.

Even though I have a beautiful (like riding on air) Cruiser 5 in the garage, I have some unexplainable fixation for riding this old Tiger.  My wife says I must have low T.


----------

